# Brother Vinni's new release - Pillory Girl [NSFW]



## Brother Vinni (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all!
Pillory Girl.
Heroic 28mm scale, resin casting. Sculpted and casted by Brother Vinni's studio.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Your sculpts are always so good!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Warning was added to the title, and the boobs are behind the spoiler tag just so people don't walk into it by accident on public computers.

Nice sculpting work by the way.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Very pretty.  Do you sculpt those by hand or by means of computer?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

A good sculpt, but I'm not big on the nudity. If I were to get this as an objective marker, I'd probably add a top with Green Stuff. Lovely detail by the way.


----------

